# received a job offer as an English teacher from Khaimah Language School, Dubai



## kushal_p_pathak (Apr 13, 2008)

I am a foreign English teacher having received an offer of employment from the Khaimah Language School, Dubai. Here is the address of the newly established school:
Khaimah English Language School
159, Sheikh Zayed Road, Deira , Dubai
United Arab Emirates
I would like to know if this school is registered & licensed with the UAE Ministry of Education or not. The school authorities have asked me to contact for work permit & visa applications at the following address:
Atten. Mr. Nashiri al-Buntiri Aroon
United Arab Emirates-Ministry of Interior
Naturalization & Residency Administration-Dubai.
{Foreign Employment Visa Issuance Department}
17 Naif Rd.Deira , Dubai, U.A.E
Tel/Fax: +971 4338 1603
E-Mail:[email protected]

I even searched for the name of the above school on Moeya(Ministry of Education) website but did not find it. So I am a bit skeptical as to whether this School does exist or not.
Kindly let me know at the earliest.
Regards
Kushal Pathak.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

This is a scam. Absolutely do not send them your passport and/or any funds. Notice the [dot us] domain in the email address? That's for Somoa. If it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Sounds like a scam. This is not my experience of how employers function in Dubai.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

These scammers have changed their domain a few times, but they always use Naif Road in Deira, but then provide a phone number that doesn't work. It's always engaged or it's someone's permanent fax. The teachers over on Dave's ESLcafe have been tracking this for quite some time.

Job Discussion Forums :: View topic - Global Recruiter and Ministry of Labours Scams


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cairogal said:


> These scammers have changed their domain a few times, but they always use Naif Road in Deira, but then provide a phone number that doesn't work. It's always engaged or it's someone's permanent fax. The teachers over on Dave's ESLcafe have been tracking this for quite some time.
> 
> Job Discussion Forums :: View topic - Global Recruiter and Ministry of Labours Scams



Unbelievable! Never in a million years would I have believed that you could fall prey to scammers in the UAE!!

Kushal, there is a sticky on the site with the contact details of schools in the UAE. I would advise that you contact them re employment. I appreciate that you are no doubt disappointed but I'm sure that you will be able to secure another job soon. Good luck with the search!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

> Unbelievable! Never in a million years would I have believed that you could fall prey to scammers in the UAE!!
> 
> Kushal, there is a sticky on the site with the contact details of schools in the UAE. I would advise that you contact them re employment. I appreciate that you are no doubt disappointed but I'm sure that you will be able to secure another job soon. Good luck with the search!


These guys aren't even in the UAE. I believe some research led the trail back to Nigeria. Shock-surprise!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

cairogal said:


> These guys aren't even in the UAE. I believe some research led the trail back to Nigeria. Shock-surprise!


Why am I not surprised! Downright disgraceful! The BBC have done a few programmes on their dodgy scams and it just beggars belief the length that some people will go to just to get their hands on your hard earned cash!

Funnily enough, I've worked with a few Nigerians and they are genuinely nice people. Unfortunately, because of their reputation, it often takes a long time to trust them and realise that there are some genuinely nice people amongst them. A few of them have managed to ruin the reputation of their fellow Nigerians and make life difficult for them!


----------

